# Need Help Uninstalling Jailbreak!



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Ok guys so I want to uninstall the jailbreak on my Kindle 3. When I went looking through my folder I noticed that I don't have the original jailbreak and the uninstall files anymore. I only have the update_jailbreak_0.9.N_k3g_uninstall.bin and the update_ss_0.24.N_k3g_uninstall.bin files. Can someone link me to the original source files? Or send me them? I have no idea where to find them since it's been so long that I used the jailbreak on my Kindle 3. The reason I want to uninstall it is because I want to trade in my Kindle 3 during the sale that's going on. Trade in a Kindle and can get an extra $20.00 towards a new Kindle. I have a feeling that the trade won't go through if my kindle is rooted. Amazon is very strict with their trade ins. I also have a Kindle 1 to trade in as well but it's also rooted. And sadly I can't access it anymore because it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Check MobileRead.


----------

